# HMS Endurance may be total 'write-off'



## Stowaway

From 'The News', Portsmouth 14th January 2009
-------------------------------------------

HMS Endurance may be a total write-off


HMS Endurance is the navy's sole ice patrol ship


14 January 2009 
By Matt Jackson 
Defence correspondent

The navy is considering scrapping HMS Endurance because of the damage she sustained in a flood, The News can reveal.
Defence sources believe it will be too costly to repair the Portsmouth-based Antarctic patrol vessel, nicknamed Red Plum after the distinctive colour of her hull.

And the navy has confirmed that axing the ship is one of several options being put forward.

An investigation is under way into the accident which took place in the South Atlantic, off Chile, on December 17.

Civilians had to be evacuated from the vessel when her engine compartment flooded in the Strait of Magellan, before she was later towed to Chile.

She is now berthed in the Falkland Islands.

The source told The News: 'When the engine compartment had been pumped out they realised how much damage had been done, and so it seems most likely that the navy will look to write off the ship.'

The navy refused to comment on the scale of the damage, or what the potential cost could be of repairing or replacing the ship.

But when asked if Endurance could be scrapped, a spokesman said: 'Work has been undertaken to consider all options.

'But until the assessment is complete it is simply not helpful to speculate on the way ahead or the extent of the damage.

'However, it can be said that the aim is to get the ship back into South Atlantic operations as soon as possible.'

HMS Endurance is the navy's sole ice patrol ship and carries out scientific duties for the British Antarctic Survey as well as being an important naval presence in the South Atlantic.

Although the Portsmouth-based patrol ship HMS Clyde is in the region, the navy decided last month to divert the frigate HMS Northumberland from Falklands duties to piracy patrols off Somalia.

In its place is RFA Largs Bay, which is crewed mainly by civilians.

Portsmouth South MP Mike Hancock, who sits on the Commons Defence Select Committee, said the government should 'come clean' about the future of Endurance.

He added: 'If they are going to write Endurance off then they need to find a replacement as soon as possible, because we have had a British presence in the scientific community there for 40 years.

'The ship is a symbol of sovereignty that we need to maintain.'

Ends.

http://www.portsmouth.co.uk/newshome/Red-Plum-may-be-a.4871937.jp


----------



## Molls-Phot

Don't believe everything you read in the newspapers, especially a local rag with a negative agenda when it comes to the RN. Mind you, with this government it's quite feasible.


----------



## chadburn

How old is Endurance? I presume she is subject to a costly refit before she goes South every time.


----------



## Vital Sparks

I dont see the problem, it's not as if anything significnt happened the last time this ship was withdrawn :-;


----------



## Paul UK

I thought it was about 1982 that Endurance was withdrawn, my mind also drwas a blank about anything un toward occuring.

Paul


----------



## Pompeyfan

This was in the Portsmouth News last night.

I tried to post an url but it did not work.

David


----------



## Pompeyfan

http://www.portsmouth.co.uk/newshome/HMS-Endurance-may-be-a.4871937.jp

Lets hope it works this time?!.

Bingo it works (*)) 

David


----------



## Jim S

*HMS Endurance*



chadburn said:


> How old is Endurance? I presume she is subject to a costly refit before she goes South every time.


The HMS Endurance in question was built by Ulstein in 1990.
She was originally chartered in late 1991 to replace the ship of same name of Falklands fame. She was eventually bought by the MOD(N) in October 1992 when she was named HMS Endurance. At her age cost of repair will be an important consideration. That said her presence in the South Atlantic with her two Lynx helicopters must be of immense value. Not only flying the flag for the Royal Navy but in support of the British Antarctic Survey teams


----------



## Geoff_E

Vital Sparks said:


> I dont see the problem, it's not as if anything significnt happened the last time this ship was withdrawn :-;


Try; Falkland's War!


----------



## chadburn

Thanks for the info JimS, I think Pauluk was joking Geoff, looks like one of the R.F.A.'s may have to do a hull repaint in the short term. If they tow the Endurance back she will match/beat what was once a World Record when a former Corvette (used in the Whaling Industry) was towed from that area to Smith's Dock's (Tees) to have her snapped crankshaft replaced.


----------



## R58484956

On another thread it states she might be barged or heavy lift ship back to the uk.


----------



## R736476

R58484956 said:


> On another thread it states she might be barged or heavy lift ship back to the uk.


Maybe the RN should buy a Dan Lifter. Southampton, Nottingham now Endurance!
Anyway not as far as bringing Nottingham from Newcastle NSW after her episode with a rock at Lord Howe island.


----------



## MARINEJOCKY

I was doing a dry dock in Northern portugal in the late 80's early nineties and in the next dry dock was what I thought to be the Endurance and it was being lengthened. 

Does anybody know which Endurance that was.


----------



## Lancastrian

From Wiki - 
HMS Endurance, pennant number A171, served as the British Antarctic ice patrol vessel from 1967 to 1991. It was built in Denmark in 1956 as the Anita Dan and purchased by the Royal Navy in 1967. 
HMS Endurance, also A171, is a class 1A1 icebreaker in service since 1991 as the replacement to the first HMS Endurance. It was built in Helsinki in 1990 as the Polar Circle and leased by the Royal Navy in 1991, and purchased and renamed in 1992.


----------



## jeffuk13

oh the government will now say to the Navy get rid of Enduranceand you can have your carriers, like they have been doing since 1997. destroy our fleet and have nothing to escort them. Sea Harriers=gone,12 type 45's=gone now 6 Frigates most gone, type 42's no sea wolf upgrade for stretched other ships=gone, subs=gone, 3rd rate navy= correct, Brown and cronies criminal-correct


----------



## NoR

*Endurance ER mishap in Private Eye*

The HMS Endurance engine room mishap has featured in Private Eye.

See attachment.


----------



## lesbryan

Lancastrian said:


> From Wiki -
> HMS Endurance, pennant number A171, served as the British Antarctic ice patrol vessel from 1967 to 1991. It was built in Denmark in 1956 as the Anita Dan and purchased by the Royal Navy in 1967.
> HMS Endurance, also A171, is a class 1A1 icebreaker in service since 1991 as the replacement to the first HMS Endurance. It was built in Helsinki in 1990 as the Polar Circle and leased by the Royal Navy in 1991, and purchased and renamed in 1992.


I think it was later than 67 the protector was still around then


----------



## Lancastrian

This site agrees 1967 - http://www.chdt.org.uk/NetsiteCMS/pageid/827/Falklands
Protector payed off on 3 May 1968.
http://khdutilities.co.uk/protector/pages/the-ships-history.php


----------



## Jock3

HMS Endurance is now expected back in the UK around 20-3-09 on the Dockwise heavy lift ship MV Target.

http://www.theyworkforyou.com/wrans/?id=2009-02-09e.251893.h


----------



## UmbornePirate

*Revised arrival*

HMS Endurance on MV target showed briefly on AIS off the coast of Mauretania last night, making 13.1 knots. ETA Portsmouth shown as 081200 April.

Pirate


----------



## Molls-Phot

She's due at Spithead on 8 April for offload.


----------



## Phill

Can someone please tell me what HMS Scott is, and could she replace the Endurance, 
The Scott at present is docked inside Portsmouth, photo taken 05.04.2009
Phill (Thumb)


----------



## Cooky Boy

She's an Ocean Survey Vessel, not sure if she could replace Endurance or whether they would want her to. There aren't too many survey ships as it is. Never know with the numptys running the show, could even pull out an old MFV to replace her.


----------



## UmbornePirate

*Further delay likely*

She is currently at anchor sheltering in Falmouth Bay. Spithead tomorrow at noon is starting to look a bit tight.

Pirate.


----------



## SN NewsCaster

*Damaged Endurance set for repairs (BBC News)*

The flood-damaged ice patrol ship HMS Endurance is due to arrive off Portsmouth after being transported home from the Falklands.

More from BBC News...


----------



## UmbornePirate

*Delay confirmed*

She is currently SW of St Catherines and delayed ETA at Spithead now shown as 1400 today. The story of her Falmouth stop is shown *here*.

Pirate


----------



## Pompeyfan

From the Portsmouth News

http://www.portsmouth.co.uk/newshome/Crew-tell-of-frantic-work.5152136.jp

David


----------



## SN NewsCaster

*Damaged Endurance docks in city (BBC News)*

The flood-damaged ice patrol ship HMS Endurance docks in Portsmouth after being transported home from the Falklands.

More from BBC News...


----------

